# Large Maple Tabletop



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey folks…Merry Christmas to all.

I'm starting a rather large project, a Maple table the is going to be 40" x 72" and I'm wondering about the joinery.

I'd love to run out and buy a Festool Domino system but I'd reach beyond the bottom of the pocketbook so I need alternatives.

Would butt joints be enough to keep things flat? Butt joints with batten boards? Butt joints with a dowel run through the boards to keep them in place?

Looking for advice please.
Cheers…Don


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

What do you mean by butt joints? generally a butt joint is end grain to long grain - and is one of the worst joints if not reinforced mechanically somehow.

Careful jointing beforehand, parallel clamps, and cauls should keep it flat. If you feel the need to add some mechanical means to avoid slippage in clamps, a regular old plate jointer (biscuit jointer) will do just fine. No need for loose tenons here.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, I meant edge joining the boards.

The table top is going to be comprised of 6 6" x 60" x 1 1/2" boards and 1 4" x 60" x 1 1/2" board.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

In that case if you want the extra insurance, biscuits will do it. A domino would be overkill


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the desk I'm working on for the client and I need some opinions and help with the cross grain situation where the horizontal boards meet the side boards.

Had a bit of bad luck with another project where I screwed things up by adding a decorative trim piece to a large tabletop and having the project split apart because of movement so I don't want it to happen again.

Any help is appreciated.
Don


----------

